# Where to live in Dubai?



## Transporter (May 30, 2009)

Hi,
I've been living in Dubai the last 3 years, however never on a permanent basis, mostly travelling back to London most of the year so never learnt or visited most areas of dubai. Now however I am looking to live here with my wife for longer periods of time. My work is in Ras Al Khor so am looking for somewhere not too far e.g 15mins drive or 30mins max.

I would be looking for a 2 bedroom villa and have budgeted approx 70-80k Dhs maybe a little more if need be. 
Im hoping for somewhere with a community feel, somewhere we can both meet people, with an expat community. Only suggestions ive had so far is Mirdif?

Im familiar with some areas but not the lifestyle it offers - as in it would be nice to know your neightbours etc which is a problem in many areas.
Im in Dubai for the month and would really like to have found something in this time.
Any suggestions and possibly why such areas, would be a great help.

regards


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'd be best off in one of the low rises in Old Town I think. Straight road to Ras Al Khor, nice area full of young ex-pats, lots of amenities. You're narrowing down your options if you need a villa.


----------



## Transporter (May 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> You'd be best off in one of the low rises in Old Town I think. Straight road to Ras Al Khor, nice area full of young ex-pats, lots of amenities. You're narrowing down your options if you need a villa.


hi, thank you. I've just looked up Old Town, looks very nice and yes I agree that area is close to my work plus im not too keen on highrise apartments etc, but to be honest I think the prices there are just a little to ambitious for me. Anything 2 bedroom is 110K+ maybe just not yet for me considering all factor. thanks again though.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

His budget is 70-80K. That rules out Old Town or anywhere Downtown if he wants a two-bedroom apartment.

He can probably find something in Mirdiff for that price range. But - and this is a serious consideration - it's what I call a dangerous price level for a villa because the operating expenses (DEWA) will still be much higher for a villa than for an apartment so someone who can only afford to spend 75K for a villa must also ask himself whether he can afford to budget for DEWA bills that *may* go up to 2 - 3,000/month in the summer months?

If you can only afford to spend 75-80K for housing, you're better off (and much safer) in an apartment. He can probably find a roomy flat in the Executive Towers or the older buildings in the Greens for that price level, as well as TECOM or JLT. Further afield and close to Ras al Khor is Silicon Oasis where two bedroom flats are as cheap as 50K. Mirdiff also has apartments, the Shorooq complex is supposedly nice. 







Gavtek said:


> You'd be best off in one of the low rises in Old Town I think. Straight road to Ras Al Khor, nice area full of young ex-pats, lots of amenities. You're narrowing down your options if you need a villa.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's no real residential areas within 15 minutes of Ras Al Khor, Festival City maybe. Al Rashidiya is nearby but quite local and don't know if there are many properties to rent there.

For 2 bed villas - Mirdiff is certainly the nearest residental expat place. Arabian Ranches/Motor City is a bit further but the bypass should is clear most of the time. Plenty in The Springs for that budget too but that's going to be your longest commute.


----------



## ebright80 (Sep 18, 2011)

Try the springs - they should fit your budget


----------



## Transporter (May 30, 2009)

ebright80 said:


> Try the springs - they should fit your budget


Too far to be honest. Think Mirdiff is gonna go down best. cheers all the same.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

*Living in Mirdif*

I lived in Mirdif for a while, but you need to check the incoming flight path to Dubai Airport, which passes right over the top of Spinneys.

Flights operate pretty much around the clock and the noise and vibration can be quite severe.


----------

